# New Fish Wrap



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Just finishing this one up. It was my first.
Not as hard as I thought actually. It went pretty quick when I was working on it. I cant wait to do more.
Enjoy.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Dang Ryan...*

...that is a prize! I think that when the bug bit you, he didn't let go. You've got some really pretty thread work going on. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice job Ryan.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I still have to thank Clyde for the Crack Dealing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ryan*

Nice...How do ya get such nice pics with no glare?


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

sweet! very very nice love the live color choice!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ward, I just try to take the pictures from different angles.

Believe me when I say I take ten pictures to get one just right.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice Job Ryan, you do some great work,

PD


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks PD. I think I'm ready to venture off into the world of custom builds for others. Not quite sure though. I am doing rebuilds and repairs for sure though.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*FS7 Says...*

..."You know what I would tell someone from DOW or Audobon?" I can guess Ryan!! LOL!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Ryan, From what I've seen, you should've been building for others before now. 
None of these patterns are really that hard, once you get the thread sequence down.
I don't build very many rods, due to not having a climate controlled place to do it. My Pac Bay Power Wrapper is in my out building, with no AC, and I don't have enough room in my house to do it here, so, my wrapping is limited to the cooler months. (After Deer Season of course)LOL I'd put a few out there and test the market.......you might be pleasantly suprised.

Good luck with the new venture,

PD


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice stuff there Ryan; I just had someone ask me for a fish wrap and I've never tried one before. Glad to see yours went well.

As always your photos are great.

Walt


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*THanks Walt.*

I didnt think it was as hard to learn as the spider wrap actually.


----------



## Guilty (Feb 11, 2013)

can the pics be reposted?
Thanx


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice Ryan.

John


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

That guy used to wrap a hell of a rod.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well nice Ryan. Was all of the wrapping down with a machine? Looks like handiwork there as well.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a machine but I turned a lot of the stuff by hand. Those pics were from about five years ago. Maybe longer. I was in our old house then. I really need to get back into. I need some work done and some new rods.


----------

